
What It's Like to Drink Bulletproof Coffee Every Morning for Two Weeks - prostoalex
http://www.fastcompany.com/3034539/coffee-week/what-its-like-to-drink-bulletproof-coffee-every-morning-for-two-weeks?utm_source=facebook
======
greenyoda
_" Among Bulletproof coffee's listed benefits: It triggers weight loss by way
of ketosis..."_

Just having bulletproof coffee for breakfast won't put you into ketosis (the
state of using fat-derived ketone bodies for energy). You'd also need to have
a radically low amount of carbs in the rest of your your diet. Otherwise,
you'll have ample supplies of glycogen in your liver that will be providing
you with glucose to fill your energy needs between breakfast and lunch.

According to Wikipedia, it takes about 48 hours of carb deprivation to make
your body switch to burning ketone bodies for energy:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketosis#Diet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketosis#Diet)

